# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  خيوط الفجر

## النسر2

*
 حاول كسر.... قيودك.... تخطي.... حدودك .....ارفض أن تكون عادياً .... لا  تنتنازل.... عن الإمتياز..... والتفوق ..... أقبل على .... نسج خيوط الفجر  ..... مستخدماً ادواته من الأبداع.. الصدارة... الريادة .....المبادرة....  المبادءة ....القمة....التفرد ....التميز ....... الصمود........الثقة....  الرفعة ...... الطموح.... التصدي .. التجدي ..الإرادة..الهمة..العبقرية
 الإصرار ........ القوة الذهنية....... والطاقات.......... الفكرية...  المخزونة .....والمكنونة.... والوجدان السليم...... والنظرة الثاقبة ...ز  والإتساع في الأفق... والرؤية .. والخيال

*

----------

